# Table 503 limits a cell tower?



## BayPointArchitect (Apr 9, 2012)

A code official within another jurisdiction (not my own) is requiring that an 80' monopole cell tower comply with Table 503 for a height limitation of 55' if Type IIB and only 40' for Type V construction.

I understand that the "most restrictive code" should apply but my thinking is that the IBC makes reference to TIA-222 for telecommunication towers.  See 2009 IBC Section 3108 where there are only two paragraphs that are fairly common sense.

Is there any reason why Table 503 would also apply to cell towers in addition to "buildings"?

Thanks!


----------



## Codegeek (Apr 9, 2012)

MO - Section 3108 would apply and therefore Table 503 would not.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 9, 2012)

I concur with the geek.....


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 9, 2012)

BayPointArchitect said:
			
		

> Is there any reason why Table 503 would also apply to cell towers in addition to "buildings"?
> 
> Thanks!


AHJ amendments to code removed Section 3108, or AHJ has not read all applicable portions of the code book?


----------



## incognito (Apr 9, 2012)

Another nail in the coffin of Common Sense.


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree with Papio - If the AHJ has not amended the code to remove Section 3108, then there is no reason that Section 3108 could not be used for desing purposes as far as the Building Code is concerned.  However, the zoning code for the specific AHJ may have differing requirements depending on the zone, etc.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 9, 2012)

incognito,

common sense has become uncommon these days ... maybe we'll have to come up with another name for common sense?


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 10, 2012)

desernment?


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 10, 2012)

Guess that should have been spelled decernment.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 10, 2012)

nice ....

Definition of DISCERNMENT

1: the quality of being able to grasp and comprehend what is obscure : skill in discerning

2: an act of perceiving or discerning something


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I guess I struck out on both of my attempts at discernment.  Darn that lack of spell check.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Wikipedia

Common sense is defined by Merriam-Webster as, "sound and prudent judgment based on a simple perception of the situation or facts."[1] Thus, "common sense" (in this view) equates to the knowledge and experience which most people already have, or which the person using the term believes that they do or should have. The Cambridge Dictionary defines it as, "the basic level of practical knowledge and judgment that we all need to help us live in a reasonable and safe way".

So, as you can see this thing called common sense has nothing much to do with the government and code/ordinances.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 10, 2012)

I always thought it was pennies, nickels, dimes and quarters...the uncommon stuff would be more like silver dollars?  I guess one could argue that pennies and nickels are becoming less common.


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 10, 2012)

I hear Canada is doing away with pennies.  No more pennies for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Common is as common does. As the class warfare intensifies there may soon be no more common, cents / sense or otherwise.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 10, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> I hear Canada is doing away with pennies.  No more pennies for you!!!!!!!!!!


great...now my northern brethren will just be a bunch of loonies running around with toonies.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 18, 2012)

What is the construction type of cell towers over 100 ft. (RE: Section 3108.3

in the 2006 IBC)?

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 18, 2012)

Construction Types apply to buildings. A telecommunications tower is not a building.

Everyone I have ever dealt with is steel so I assigned a Type II B because the permit system will not allow you to issue a permit without a constrauction type


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 18, 2012)

From the 2006 IBC, *SECTION 602* *CONSTRUCTION CLASSIFICATION*

*602.1 General. *

Buildings *and structures *erected or to be erected, altered or extended in height or

area shall be classified in one of the five construction types defined in

:Next('./icod_ibc_2006f2_6_sec002_par002.htm')'>Sections 602.2 through :Next('./icod_ibc_2006f2_6_sec002_par012.htm')'>602.5. The building elements shall have a fire-resistance

rating not less than that specified in Table 601 and exterior walls shall have a

fire-resistance rating not less than that specified in Table 602.

I don't disagree with the Type II-B classification, but I have a tower that is

220 ft. in height, and since Section 3108.3 limits it to 100 ft., should I use

a Type V-B as a catch-all classification?

Thanks!

.


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think the type of construction is an issue when TIA-222-G is used.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Mac,

I DO have to assign a Construction Type, per Section 602  ("..shall be classified").

At this point, I will go with a V-B.

.


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 19, 2012)

You are correct, a construction type is required for structures, as well as buildings.  From a practical standpoint, I rarely see a wood communication support pole and have never seen wooden or plastic antennas and/or equipment.  Therefore Type V construction seems a reach in most cases.

As has previously been mentioned Table 503 (height limitations is specifically for Buildings, not structures.  The title of the Table is Allowable Building Heights and Areas.

I'm not at all sure how one would apply those provisions to a communication tower.


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2012)

What if they stick it next to a building and wrap a building around it, to hide the ugly thing, is it a building or tower??

And guess they are calling it a "U"?????


----------



## Mark K (Jul 19, 2012)

The height limits in the building code were never intended to apply to radio towers especially pole type towers.


----------

